# sensores inalambricos de temperatura y presion



## esmiti_dic (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola
estoy haciendo un proyecto de fin de carrera en una empresa que hace husillos a bolas. Quieren medir la temperatura que se genera en el propio husillo. Para ello, sería conveniente tener un sensor inalambrico ya que el husillo gira a 3000 rpm y si el sensor tiene cables mal tema. Estoy contemplando la tecnologia bluetooth pero no encuentro nada concreto. Conoceis algun sensor en concreto que use esta tecnologia o alguna otra alternativa?


----------



## thors (Mar 13, 2007)

usa camaras termograficas , las empresas que las venden tambien las arriendan


----------



## esmiti_dic (Mar 14, 2007)

gracias, me ha sido útil tu respuesta. conceis algún sensor de carga inalambrico?


----------



## thors (Mar 14, 2007)

explica mas de que se trata ¡¡¡¡


----------



## esmiti_dic (Mar 15, 2007)

la turca que se desplaza por el husillo consta de 2 piezas (2 tuercas). Entre dichas piezas se coloca una arandela que provoca una fuerza (fuerza de precarga) sobre las bolas comprimiendolas sobre el paso del husillo evitando asi un posible juego axial. Quiero medir la carga que ejerce dicha arandela sobre las 2 piezas. Lo ideal sería un sensor inalambrico para evitar cables molestos. Conoceis alguno?


----------



## ETTORE (Jun 22, 2014)

Muy buenas tardes a todos, he estado investigando y analizando muchas opciones, entre las cuales he tenido muchas opciones en elegir, esta el implementar un sensor inalámbrico de temperatura, he encontrado diagramas y esta en el usar un módulo xbee como éste:

http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/basics-bb-999379.html

de igual forma estos diagramas:

http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/xbee...lo-999380.html

El detalle es el CONSUMO, ¿que tipo de batería me recomiendan?, he checado de igual forma una alternativa al xbee: los módulos de radiofrecuencia y módulos fm, pero el detalle es que son unipunto, si quiero hacer una red, y otra el sistema de gestión de canales, si tengo conocimientos en robótica, pero no he usado xbee, zigbee ni radiofrecuencia, a excepto de los helicópteros de rc y sus radiocontroles, tengo un control de ocho canales y su módulo de receptor, ¿puedo ocuparlo para hacer mis sensores inalámbricos?, es como éste:

http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/4252163-999384.html

y él módulo de radio control es éste:

http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/thum...ge-999388.html

Que le puedo sacar para que ya no tenga que gastar tanto, si es así, que tipo de baterías, he leido de las 18000 mAh, pero solo durarían 15 días con el xbee activo, en ese caso del serie 1, los detalles a afinar es la transmisión y la autonomía del sensor, estoy afinando detalles en el sensor pero no es tanto para acondicionar la señal eso es lo de menos, estoy en la decisión si me aconsejan que otro sensor sería el más adecuado. 

Agradezco de antemano la atención prestada.

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 22, 2014)

otra opcion seria este medidor de temperatura por infrarojo
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-450124132-grove-sensor-de-temperatura-por-infrarrojos-_JM_


----------



## ETTORE (Jun 22, 2014)

Y si quiero que este en la superficie de la piel de una persona?



Me gusta la idea pero si lo uso en superficie de la piel


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 22, 2014)

> Y si quiero que este en la superficie de la piel de una persona?



, igual deberias poner todo en una caja  (de esa manera apuntar los infrarojos) o piensas pegarlo a la piel??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2014)

http://www.ampere.com.mx/productos/detalle/440


----------



## ETTORE (Jun 22, 2014)

Adquisición de datos de temperatura corporal y enviar vía inalambrica, he buscado del infrarrojo pero si la distancia es larga, agrega también la autonomía del sensor, solo he encontrado auto energizados pero son para detectar la radiación solar. 


*[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos.]*


----------

